# New here and looking for a little help!



## Devin Freiberger (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi, just turned 18 and have been thinking of getting a 13ft gheenoe. I found this posting and they are asking for $1000, no motor, but it comes with a trailer that has a flat tire. They dont have the brand of gheenoe, nor the year it was made, and this is the picture:








I was wondering if anyone knew the brand, and the price I should pay, also I would prefer to not buy the trailer, I was thinking around $400 but I dont know if that is too little or too much. 
Thank you for the help
Devin


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Well its a 13 and it has a trailer.
If I were you I would try to break it down by item.

Either way you do it the trailer is probably 3-400 and the gheenoe at least the same if not more.

I dont think you can find a seaworthy boat for 400 unless its not seaworthy and needs a ton of work


----------



## Devin Freiberger (Dec 25, 2017)

Alright, thank you, so if it is sea worthy and everything, the price they are asking is a good price then? Just really new to buying a boat and want to make so I get all the information possible before I try and buy one.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

make sure you get a title.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

^x2!

Also make sure that title is not for a "home made" boat


----------



## Devin Freiberger (Dec 25, 2017)

Will do, thank you so much


----------

